# Christmas Gifts for Horse Trainer



## MyJumper (Jul 10, 2012)

(I wasn't sure where this should go. Sorry.)

I'd like to get my trainer a present for Christmas.
I'm a working student, so it's kind of a bit different than if I was just a paying client. 
She's helped me so much and has given me the opportunity to ride and compete.

No food goodies, as she is trying to lose weight. I feel like it'd be insensitive to give her candy or cookies due to her dieting. 
However, she doesn't cook and eats out a lot. So I thought maybe a gift card to some restaurant, but I'm not sure where she eats and what she likes. 
She doesn't drink coffee, so gift cards to coffee shops are out.

She has horses. Riding + Tack is out of the question though. She competes through preliminary eventing and has all the tack + riding/show clothing she needs. Last year the barn got together and bought her monogrammed coolers + saddle pads, etc. So I don't want to go that route. 
She has two dogs also. The dogs are all set on collars, leashes, blankets etc.

I was thinking maybe a gift basket with horse + dog treats + other stuff. I just don't know what other stuff. 
I've seen a lot of people suggest spas/nail salons. Maybe gift cards for that. 
I'm just at a bit of a loss here. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm having a hoodie custom-made for her that says:


If at first you don't succeed...

...Try doing it the way your trainer told you!


That's proven itself very true, particularly the last couple of months, so I thought it would be an appropriate gift for her.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

A fleece Buff? Or just a regular one. LOVE them for backpacking and riding in the winter! Beats wearing a bulky scarf.


----------



## memeseku (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely a horse gift basket with a nice thank you letter inside maybe?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my SIL had twins, her neighbor's gift was looking after the babies for an hour each day for a month. It didn't cost her anything and the gift was greatly appreciated.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

My trainer approaches horses from the standpoint that death catches you before you stop learning so I got him a book.

The Equid Ethogram, A Practical Field Guide To Horse Behavior by Horse Behavioralist Dr. Sue McDonnell 

Look up what an Ethogram is before you just buy it so you can be sure that it will be useful.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Money. xD A tip is always appreciated, and then they can do whatever they like with it.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I got my coach this for chirstmas this year.
https://www.horseloverz.com/product/kitchen/668562-gift-corral-horse-wine-holder.html
It was a big hit at the christmas party.

Just saw these on there, they're pretty cute too!
https://www.horseloverz.com/product/kitchen/587374-salt-and-pepper-shaker.html


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Hand lotion! Really good, non-perfumed hand and body lotion. 

I like your idea of a restaurant gift certificate, too.

I also love the western neck scarves. The smaller ones. They are just right whether it's just damp and chilly or snowing. Even people in English disciplines find them nice and there are no long ends to get caught on things.


----------

